# Hammertown lake



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello ogf I was wondering if anyone has gone out and tried hammertown yet this year. And I've heard there is good crappie fishing in that lake can someone shine some light on this


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

Crappie fishing is fantastic this time of year. I fish it quite often. Bass are hard to catch but can be done. Fish the backside of the lake. Plenty of beaver huts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

bmiller said:


> crappie fishing is fantastic this time of year. I fish it quite often. Bass are hard to catch but can be done. Fish the backside of the lake. Plenty of beaver huts.
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sgh-i537 using ohub campfire mobile app


this is not true!!!...


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha sounds like someone is trying to keep the cat in the bag around Jackson. Greedy locals 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

